# Trip Report



## debbie in seattle (Apr 6, 2016)

Have been at our daughters in Scottsdale for the past 3+ weeks to get out of all the rain in Seattle.   Naturally, Seattle has been enjoying wonderful weather while we've been away.   Our daughter travels a lot for her job, so it works out great.   When she has a stretch of at home time, hubby and I take a road trip so she gets a break from us. 

  Anyway, our trip this time took us up to Kanab, Utah to visit Best Friends Animal Sanctuary.  Kanab itself is a great little town set among the red rocks of Utah.    Amazing place, amazing people.   Most of the folks in our hotel were volunteering there.   Would highly recommend visiting. 

     After touring Best Friends, we drove up to Zion Nat'l Park (it's only a 20 mile drive from Kanab).  We were at Zion last year for the first time and had to take a detour to the park since a boulder came tumbling down on the main road and blocked it for several days.   Here I had thought all Zion was, was a place where you hopped on a trolley to see these huge cliffs, boy was I wrong!    The drive into the park is some of the most beautiful scenery I've ever driven through.    No wonder it's one of the most visited parks in the country.

   There was snow on the mountain peaks to add to the grandeur.  Had to stop and let a herd of Mountain Goats (?sheep) cross the road, really interesting.  Super crowded, can't imagine what the traffic is like during the peak of tourist season.   So many campers too, giant RV's, tents, vans, you name it. 

     On our way back to Scottsdale, we took highway 89A through the mountains which at its summit, was close to 9000 ft.   I have a serious height issue, so the snow on the sides of the road didn't help me much.  We had to stop while a huge herd of deer crossed the road.   89A dumps into Vermillion Cliifs Nat'l Park and Glen Canyon area which again, is so pretty.   Along the way there is a pull off to see the Cliff Dwellers site.   With the erosion of the rocks, perfect little rock homes were lived in for several years.   Cool place. 

     From there my husband decided that we needed to visit the Grand Canyon while we were in the area.   Entered from the east and sure glad we did, when we exited, it was from the South (the main entrance) and cars were backed up for miles and miles waiting to enter the park.   My husband thought it was great, I looked from afar due to my fear of heights.  Again, super crowded with tourists, campers and many, many tour busses. 

     Back home to Scottsdale after a busy 3day/2 night whirlwind tour.   Glad we did it, but boy, were we tired.  
     To add to our 'adventures', we were walking to Menchies (frozen yogurt place) and hear this noise, look over and it's a Javalina protecting her baby.  These are the Arizona pigs and so ugly.   Imagine, on the mean streets of busy Scottsdale.   Daughter told us they're coming down in search of water.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 6, 2016)

Sounds like an extraordinary trip.  I've yet to visit that part of the US but would love to.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 6, 2016)

Sounds like a great trip Debbie, thanks for the update!


----------



## Jackie22 (Apr 18, 2016)

Nice trip report, Utah is a beautiful state to visit.


----------

